# Weight-Gainer Wife



## flfeeder (Dec 22, 2018)

When I met her, she was 5' 0" tall and overweight by 100 pounds, at 200. She was VERY sexy and kinky then, but now that she has gained 40 more pounds for me, I can barely keep my hands off of her!


----------



## HungryGirl (Dec 24, 2018)

flfeeder said:


> When I met her, she was 5' 0" tall and overweight by 100 pounds, at 200. She was VERY sexy and kinky then, but now that she has gained 40 more pounds for me, I can barely keep my hands off of her!



Haha, she is the same size as me. I'm exactly 5 foot. I was around 175 last year and now I'm 210....I'm a little nervous to see my extended family today lol. Glad you're happy!


----------



## BigFA (Dec 24, 2018)

My wife is also 5 feet tall. When we got married in college she was a petite 110 lbs. Now she is 165 lbs. I would love to see her reach 200 lbs or more like both of you lovely ladies above. I think it would be so hot! Short fat women really turn me on!


----------



## HungryGirl (Dec 24, 2018)

Haha, I used to weigh 110 too. I hit 165 after having my first daughter. I got up to 218 while pregnant with my second daughter. After I had her I dropped down to 190 then eventually to the 170s again. Buuuut my husband thought it would be fun to see if he could get me to 220 by Christmas. I thought it was fun, and unlikely. I seriously can't believe I'm at 210 now. It just sounds so fat lol. Sometimes I feel that fat and other times it's like there's no way I weigh 210 pounds!

Does she know you'd like her to gain weight and if so is she comfortable with it?


----------



## landshark (Dec 24, 2018)

HungryGirl said:


> Haha, I used to weigh 110 too. I hit 165 after having my first daughter. I got up to 218 while pregnant with my second daughter. After I had her I dropped down to 190 then eventually to the 170s again. Buuuut my husband thought it would be fun to see if he could get me to 220 by Christmas. I thought it was fun, and unlikely. I seriously can't believe I'm at 210 now. It just sounds so fat lol. Sometimes I feel that fat and other times it's like there's no way I weigh 210 pounds!
> 
> Does she know you'd like her to gain weight and if so is she comfortable with it?



You’re 210? Haha that’s petite! 

Really it sounds lovely and I hope you are enjoying it!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh wow, a thread that makes me feel tall! 

I'm 5'2 and about 210 lbs. I'm a little fatty, but I'm far from huge.


----------



## BigFA (Dec 26, 2018)

HungryGirl said:


> Haha, I used to weigh 110 too. I hit 165 after having my first daughter. I got up to 218 while pregnant with my second daughter. After I had her I dropped down to 190 then eventually to the 170s again. Buuuut my husband thought it would be fun to see if he could get me to 220 by Christmas. I thought it was fun, and unlikely. I seriously can't believe I'm at 210 now. It just sounds so fat lol. Sometimes I feel that fat and other times it's like there's no way I weigh 210 pounds!
> 
> Does she know you'd like her to gain weight and if so is she comfortable with it?



She knows that I like fatter women and that I don't mind if she gains, but she ideally does not want to gain any more weight so I try to respect that even though I would love it if she got fatter. She is slowly getting heavier each year as she ages so I have to be content with that. She is not into weight gain like I am.


----------



## extra_m13 (Dec 30, 2018)

my wife... well, we have been married for almost 5 years, 6 in all, including dating. we are going at a somewhat steady pace but if you look closer it is a yoyo as with most of the ladies. she gains some, then diets, exercises, loses some and then the fatty habits come in again with the happy times for me. she is really short, a petitte 5'1 she began weighing 128pounds which were nice, i mean, definitely not skinny, very nice hourglass figure with nothing lacking. and nowadays i can say that i am really proud of her weighing at 193 pounds, personally i would love to see her get over 200 and being realistic staying in a 200-220 range. but i think given her nature of yoyo the reasonable think is to expect a yoyo once again and hope that the lower limit continues to go up. she is rocking a fantastic figure right now if you ask me.


----------



## Mark02 (Dec 31, 2018)

Short and chubby is a great combo.


----------



## JoeBananas (Jan 15, 2019)

Enjoy...my first GF was 5'0 and plump and I've had a thing for that height ever since. A few years ago I dated someone who was 5'0 on the nose and over 400 pounds. Now THERE was a butterball! She was so adorable, just wanted to smush her constantly, a cuteness overload.  And talk about a lovely pillow for sleeping with..swoon.  Alas, I don't know where she is now, she kinda dropped off the map and her name is quite generic so one can never look her up.

If I ever marry again, I hope I find a petite angel like her to spoil rotten.


----------



## Alex666 (Jan 25, 2019)

flfeeder said:


> When I met her, she was 5' 0" tall and overweight by 100 pounds, at 200. She was VERY sexy and kinky then, but now that she has gained 40 more pounds for me, I can barely keep my hands off of her!



You are so lucky! I'm happy such gaining stories exists!


----------



## choudhury (Jan 25, 2019)

When I met my wife at work - almost 24 years ago now! - she was definitely plump, 5'2, size 14-16, probably about 180 lbs with a notable belly bulge. We connected right away. She definitely had an appetite and although I am not a feeder per se, I was delighted to discover how much she enjoys food and loves to eat. Within two or three dates she was being herself, eating at least as much as me (I'm 6'1) at meals, we'd routinely go out for desserts, etc., and I was happy to play the role of quiet 'enabler.' 

Her weight gain has been steady and gradual over the years, 5-6 lbs per year, interrupted by only two or three diets that of course never stuck. She is now over 300 lbs and size 3X-4X. I often have to help her tie her laces because her belly gets in the way and we try to get tables at restaurants because booths are usually too tight for her. She eats to her heart's content, and I get to enjoy the results - an FA's dream.


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 11, 2019)

choudhury said:


> . She eats to her heart's content, and I get to enjoy the results - an FA's dream.



5'2 and over 300 = heaven


----------



## knightmare870 (Feb 11, 2019)

When I met my wife years ago, she was at 145 pounds soaking wet. I told her about my attraction to larger women, showed her a picture of Kellie Kay as reference, she was shocked, but was willing to try out gaining. Flash forward several years into the future, she's packed on over 100 pounds. While not being an active gainer, she's an active foodie. 

And I love every second of it.


----------

